# Bagseed



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, I thought I'd start a thread on bagseed. I love to plant a selected *** plant. How I select a bagseed for growing. Its not the seed itself its which bag I got it from.
When I first started growing OD. I would only use seeds from really good bud. that only had one or two seeds in it. I wondered why I kept getting hermie. Me being a dumb NEWB and no interent at that time. I just had a grow book from a head shop.
Now. I still grow my store bought seeds. but I still love to throw a bagseed in to see what I get. Variety without expense and if I screw it up it didn't cost me anything. 
I get my bagseed from decent seeded bud. you know the type. 100 seeds in an ounce. The kind most people ***** and moan about. I love a seeded ounce. I know that it was "randomly pollentated by males. That a down side because the selection process wasn't done to isolate great traits. But this doesn't mean that the weed will s/ck. I have found some good herb from bagseed, just extra care and choosing them right does wonders.
They may not be heavily potent strains, but at least its a different type with a different high.
So those of you without the $$ or resources to get store bought seeds. bagseed isn't all that bad. I just see a lot of posts where it is considered a cancer to grow a bagseed. but if selected right. You may be pleasantly suprised.

So lets throw pics up of our bagseed plants. I know a lot of you out there got the *** plant somewhere. 

Heres my "mutt"  Yeild was ok, high was lot better than the bud that I got the seed from (wonder why??? hehe) Oh and no hermie traits what so ever


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a bagseed grow too, that seems to be coming nicely.  Good to hear that they can come through!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

i totally hear ya on saving the seed form certain bags i have had......i have 11 different unknown bag strains that all kicked my ass....i can't wait to germ some of them one day and see how much i grow it than the other fella  

grow on Mutt....your bag baby looks good


----------



## CaptainViper (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Mutt! Gotta agree with you on BagSeed, Being that everyone of our "Babys" came to us from the bag. Right now we have NL#4xSkunk#1, A Mystery Indica { Just started from bagseed about 6 weeks ago} called "Desert Lights", A Mystery Sativa we're calling "Fingers", And an established Sativa we have called " Gillian ". All of them came from our bagseed, or frends gave us. On a side-note, there was an article in HighTimes earlier this year, written by a guy who had gone down to the jungles of Mexico with Seeds from Holland and Canada, And had Started showing the locals how to grow better buds, after showing them how, he let them have the plants they grew,and gave them more seeds. Now lately, around every other month, we'll get something tasty thats NOT the regular dirt/ditch weed that goes around! I also agree that what you get after you grow your bagseed "Babys", Its allways a better smoke. First off, most mexican growers are growing for weight. The more weight the more $$$$.Sometimes, somewere along the line, someone will throw extra seeds and trash, I.e. male plants, Big water leaves, pre-mature buds, I've even found broken glass, rocks and even dirt-clods. To fill in that hafe-pound, or that Qp.,or that Oz. You ever spend $60. or $80. for a 1/4 Oz. of the "Kind", Only to find 2-3 "Kind" buds { like you smoked before you bought},and 3-5, smaller, "different" kind of "Kind?" Things are starting to look-up for us "Bagseed" farmers.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

I dunno if its true but every time i do it, it comes out...

I Call it *The Way To Know If The Bag Seed Will Germ...*
i usally just take the seed and try to germ but maybe it will never germ it gets ugly and black sticky and smells like shit so a friend from around the block asked me for some bagseeds i said ok so i gave him like 20 seeds and he started throwing them out and i was like ***??? why do you throw them out and he showed me why...he started to squezz? i dont know how to write it in english but you know what i mean....so he started to squezz them and the seeds that poped he would throw them away and the ones that dont he stayied ,the thing is that he told me to help him germ so i gave him an idea (the one i posted) and the 10 seeds he kept germed ok like in a week so i tried it myself in my last grow and i got 6/7 germed so i dunno but it works 4 me


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a bagseed plant that is doing awesome, she is really starting to pack on the buds and has over 75 + budsites...here she is:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7700&d=1153323883

Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 20, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> I have a bagseed plant that is doing awesome, she is really starting to pack on the buds and has over 75 + budsites...here she is:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7700&d=1153323883
> 
> Peace Out and GG


*DW she is freaking HUGE.   Gonna get a nice harvest from her i bet. *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks TBG that is what I am hoping for, I guess its not too bad for my 1st grow...but it's not over yet gotta get ther through another 5 weeks or so...I am sure she'll make it though she is a fine lady!


----------



## YandPile (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I have five bagseed babies growing rite now. 
Its only my second grow, but they're looking ok. They could be bushier, I'm throwing in some 43" floros and just transplanted them into 5gal pots. Two of them are female for sure! The other three I dont know about yet. I just tossed'em into 12/12 about a week ago. So far, so good. The tallest is 29" tall. Thats the one that was the first to show her buds =D. 

The funny thing is, that the tallest and quickest one was the re-re at the begining. All the plants were about 6" and it was still about 2" and was completely deformed on one half of it. Huge leaf, and then a small one. Like the left side grew, but not the rite, and it was all twisted and deformed. I allways liked the underdog, so I gave her lots of love and told her she was fem. NOW SHES BEAUTIFUL! And has straightened out completely. Makes me proud =D lol

Hopefully the others are fem too. Its a closet grow, soon to be moved into a bigger room. I'll post pictures when they've been moved.


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 18, 2006)

Question is, say a guy grew a nice strain and he left a hermie in by oops, and another guys got some of the seeds (there were very little) willl the babe turn out hermie or will it have a fair chance?

                                                               I stick to the basics, DA MILKMAN


----------



## dream grower (Oct 18, 2006)

DillaWilla, Way to go! First one, huh?  You'll never have to buy weed again if you keep this up!!!


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Question is, say a guy grew a nice strain and he left a hermie in by oops, and another guys got some of the seeds (there were very little) willl the babe turn out hermie or will it have a fair chance?
> 
> I stick to the basics, DA MILKMAN


 
Most liklely plants that were pollinated by a hermi will turn out to be hermi. But then again you can always just pick the male flowers off her but you really have to keep on eye out.


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 19, 2006)

First off sorry mutt for getting off the subject of your post but that is actually where the question came from, but if this needs to be moved please do... O.k T.y. bejonst for your reply but I still have questions.You say pick the male flowers off(i thought all the hermie herb i have smoked wasnt that potent)? Can it be? And also you say very good chance it will be hermie, he would love to get a mother is it a chance? Have people gotten female plants out of a hermie-female seed? you cant mother a hermie some how pick off the male flowers then put it back in veg.?no im sure! So i guess the main question is how often can you get a female out of a hermie/ female seed? I have never seen a hermie plant in real life! Always been as simple as male garbage-female flower, Why do you not get hermie plants When you order seeds from seed banks?At least he never has?Answer to my question because they dont pollenate w/ hermies i guess!


DA MILKMAN


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Milkman, You can fit what I know about breeding MJ into a thimble and still have room for your thumb. I know Hydroponics real well, but not the breeding aspects of MJ. Mutt and Hick both know a lot about the subject.


----------



## shadoed (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a couple from my last grow. Whoever said bagseed's no good didn't smoke these!  

These were done start to finish with CFLs.  Yeah, it's popcorn for sure, but it shows great potential!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> First off sorry mutt for getting off the subject of your post but that is actually where the question came from, but if this needs to be moved please do... O.k T.y. bejonst for your reply but I still have questions.You say pick the male flowers off(i thought all the hermie herb i have smoked wasnt that potent)? Can it be? And also you say very good chance it will be hermie, he would love to get a mother is it a chance? Have people gotten female plants out of a hermie-female seed? you cant mother a hermie some how pick off the male flowers then put it back in veg.?no im sure! So i guess the main question is how often can you get a female out of a hermie/ female seed? I have never seen a hermie plant in real life! Always been as simple as male garbage-female flower, Why do you not get hermie plants When you order seeds from seed banks?At least he never has?Answer to my question because they dont pollenate w/ hermies i guess!
> 
> 
> DA MILKMAN


 
Hey Milkman. Yes the answer to the reason why "reputable" breeders don't have hermie traits is they were bred in a controlled environment with "selected" males and females.
Now Hermies that we so desperatly try to avoid is the seeds produced from an "environment stressed" female. Light poisoning, excessive Fert burn, and down-right abuse. Some say these will produce "fem'd" seeds. ** In My Opinion. Just gonna get more hermies. Playing with the light schedule is not natural.
Now there is the other way. Late Flower Hermie. This is caused in some Sativas as a response to its "dying" time. If left un-pollentated it will hermie to "protect" its own lineage. From one of "Soma" reports. He says the chances of these being female is greater then a normal breed. Its on High Times Website somewhere. 
Then there is the process of using Chemicals to "alter" the plant. These will make the bud unsmokable. Some nasty stuff. It will make Fem'd seeds. William Clarke's Report goes into this. But again, chem. sprayed herb freaks me out. When they say its "unsmokable" doesn't sound healthy at all.
But bagseed is notorious in getting hermies. That "kick ass bud" with only 1-2 seeds. Ussually the killer kind bud with 2 seeds meant it had a hermie trait. So I pick seeds outa the Decent bud that has 20-30 seeds in it. I love those bags. Most people frown. I see potential.  Tells me the OD grow didn't get the males pulled out. Less likely to have a herm. but your selection process has to be more rigid. Problem with those seeds. is the males weren't selected either. So some work has to be done with them. Def. harder to find a "keeper" in the females from bagseed. But the Vigorous growth is wild. IMHO.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow nice looking buds u have there Shadoed hell i like popcorn and i got some killer bagseed i am gonna grow as soon  as i get my veg box painted... n e ways nice post mutt very helpful more notes for the notebook..... i know there is somemore bagseed pis out there lets see umm ............... happy growing  (STONER & STONETTE 420)


----------



## shadoed (Oct 25, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> wow nice looking buds u have there Shadoed hell i like popcorn and i got some killer bagseed i am gonna grow as soon as i get my veg box painted... n e ways nice post mutt very helpful more notes for the notebook..... i know there is somemore bagseed pis out there lets see umm ............... happy growing (STONER & STONETTE 420)


 
Those were from my very first grow, so yeah I was *very* suprised and pleased with how they turned out. The whole time they were growing I was thinking 'Wow, this is easier than I thought!'      I made every newb mistake in the book, too. I've currently got some more bagseed growing, but this time I have a 400W HPS to flower them under. Can't wait to see the difference!


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 25, 2006)

i think that is a good example that it can b done with cfls.... hell some times the popcorn bud is better than the big huge buds.......thanks for the motivation u have giving me curage that it can b done with cfls.....
hey whatt nutes did u use and what soil....

what was ur overall dry wieght just curious..... or mayb an estimate per plant..thanks man


----------



## shadoed (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's a shot of what I had right before I cut them down. Check the size of those internodes!  

Out of three plants I ended up with just over 2 oz dry. I used cheapo potting soil that had time-release ferts. Didn't catch that until it was way too late. I'll never touch that stuff again. 

I was also giving them FF Grow Big / Big Bloom / Tiger Bloom at the appropriate times, plus towards the end I started giving them FF Cha-Ching.

I'm still using the CFLs for veg, tho. They seem to work pretty well. If I can get my hands on some decent strained seeds I might just be able to kick out some killer buds!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

*Here is a dry bud shot of the bagseed we grew outdoors this year.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey shodoed what color spectrum would I use for flowering?  I can't afford hps or mh right now.  Here is my bagseed grow with cfl's.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7377


----------

